# Is my machine overclockable?



## Raeliean (Dec 20, 2004)

Just needed some help finding out if I can overclock this. I'm not having much luck scooting around the BIOS and I can't find a new BIOS to download. I'm running a P4 and I heard these are not overclockable? But I swear I saw an overclocked one before.. anyway here are my specs:

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer MOOK (Douglas' Mook)
Generator Douglas
Operating System Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition 6.1.7600
Date 2010-04-22
Time 23:36


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Northwood, A80532
CPU Stepping C1
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F27h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2536.27 MHz (original: 2533 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 19.0x
CPU FSB 133.49 MHz (original: 133 MHz)
Memory Bus 166.86 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 8 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 07/11/2003-i845PE-W83627-6A69VA1RC-E7
Motherboard Name Abit BE7(-RAID) (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DIMM, Audio, LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Brookdale i845PE
Memory Timings 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Kingston K 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2: Kingston K 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 07/11/03
Video BIOS Date 02/18/08
Award BIOS Type Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message 
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MOst of that rubbish doesn't tell us anything.

Is your pc an OEM pc like a Dell or compaq? if so you wont be able to overclock because manufacturers lock the BIOS so you don't damage the pc and put in false warranty claims.

If the PC was one you built yourself or custom then you will be able to overclock.

Up the FSB 10MHz at a time until save & boot into windows when you have done 60MHz then stress test for an hour. Once you have got the overclock you want stress test for 7 hours.

if you cant get into windows because of a blue screen of death up the voltage.

that is how you basically overclock a cpu, if you want further advice if you can actually overclock your system then let me know.


----------



## Raeliean (Dec 20, 2004)

My PC is custom built. Everytime I enter the bios to try and change the multipliers it pauses on post with a message that says "Your system settings have changed and may be unstable, press del to enter setup or f2 to continue" and it never registers any change in processor speed, if it does it usually clocks itself down to 1.9 ghz from 2.5 ghz even when I raise it up, I just can't seem to get it to go up.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you don't need to change the multiplier to overclock you change the FSB to overclock.


----------



## Raeliean (Dec 20, 2004)

Can you give me some information on how to do this?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I took a fast look for a manual, do you still have your paper copy? Or a download pdf, for that matter?
Abit is out of the motherboard business, but they do still have a site, with driver downloads. Not manuals there though.
In case you don't have it - http://www.abit.com.tw/page/ru/down...LE_TYPE=Driver&fSEARCH=Search&fSEARCHTEXT=be7

You can see the overclocking options in this review.
http://techreport.com/articles.x/4603/4


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Raeliean said:


> Can you give me some information on how to do this?


I told you what to do above.

Also read the links given to you by grimx133


----------

